# Why are you closing out threads???????



## Guest (Jun 28, 2002)

Scott I really dont know what your problem is with me or with 21lb but damn man there is no need for you to lock up threads that are active just because you dont like somebody.


----------



## slowSER (Jun 14, 2002)

IBTL!


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2002)

what does that mean!!!!


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

We are closing threads, much like this one, for a couple reasons:

(1) For comments / commentary that doesn't belong on the BB
(2) The topic of discussion is irrelevant to the section of the forum in which it is posted (much like this one).


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

dirtyserturbo said:


> *Scott I really dont know what your problem is with me or with 21lb but damn man there is no need for you to lock up threads that are active just because you dont like somebody. *


They are closed for the exact reasons Joe posted. As I said before I have no problems with anyone here. In the future you may want to direct these kinds of messages to me by private message.


----------

